# Military Shadow box



## redvette (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey there,

I am planning on making a shadow box with a flag display on top and in the middle, I think they call it a dog house style. The question is, how to attach the top flag case to be bottom shadow box. I am particularly talking about the lower 30 degree miters to a flat surface. Trying to do it quick, easy and secure without screws. I hope I explained it correctly. 

Thanks


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

Post a picture of what you are trying to accomplish. That would be a lot better for the guys here to assist you.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've used biscuits with good luck. I've also used screws and plugs. But using biscuits or dowels would keep you from having to use screws.


----------



## redvette (Sep 14, 2012)

This is what I am thinking of.

Thanks


----------



## redvette (Sep 14, 2012)

I circled the joint I am talking about.

Once again, thanks


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've made a few similar to that, TiteBond and a few pin nails worked great. You could also pre-drill and use 2 screws on each end from the bottom, underneath, making sure to use the same angle as the Flag portion. If you use the screw method, countersink the screw head and fill with stainable filler.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've done it both ways he's talked of, pin nails and screws. But I used plugs because my holes were on the outside.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd use screws coming up through the horizontal piece into the angled pieces. You wouldn't need more than one on each side and they could be easily hidden with a plug.


----------

